# The Grassy Knoll



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My dog walk takes us to a large hill leading down to the beach. Often I unleash the dogs so they can run down the hill (3-4 minutes tops). Usually I walk earlier than I did today and can get away with it...but today I got "spanked" by the police for not having the dogs leashed. "Next time I catch you you are going to get a ticket!" There wasn't another person or dog in sight...really? The police have to rush down the hill with lights and sirens on...honking for my neighbors to see.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow that is ridiculous. When I let my shepherd off lead I just had a short 18 inch one and I just let the lead stay on. That way if anyone (aka a cop) decided they wanted to throw a bitch fit I can say she does have a leash on. Granted she never went more than 4 ft away from me at anytime so I guess it wasn't that big of deal to the cops we passed, because they never bothered us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I think sometimes the Police should pay attention to the real problems around towns. I think they get a some kind of a thrill, or maybe they have to prove their Macho. I once got stopped by a Cop because I stopped at a red light but my car was maybe a couple inches over the white line, could you believe that? 
They need to pay more attention to the real world!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to venture out on another opinion. Rules/laws are set in place for a reason. There is no breaking the rules just a little, it's like being pregnant, you either are or you aren't. 

The police officers aren't to blame. If someone is abiding by the law, they won't have a problem. 

I understand letting them off leash did not cause a problem this time. There were no other dogs or people, this time. But if I looked out and saw my neighbors Pitt Bull off leash I would be upset. If the police only stop the Pitt Bull owners they are being unfair. This is just an example, but shows the reason we must all follow the rules. 

If the police turn their backs on our poodles, they must also turn their backs on the other dogs who might not be as well socialized or trained. 

This might be coming from old ghosts haunting me. But no one is above the law, even just a little.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

N2mischief, I guess I agree with what you say also. I live in a part of FL where I see so many road rules broken, bit when one crosses a white line that's pretty crazy. I guess like you said rules are rules! You made me look at the other side. So thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't have a problem with the leash "spanking" I know I should keep them on the leash. It was the way he did it..racing down the hill - lights and sirens a blaze with that "honk - honk" horn...when I'm obviously old, walking, fat, and not about to make a run for it...

Just so you know I don't feel above the law but I can't take my dogs to an off leash dog park because my dogs are not other dog friendly. There aren't many place I can let them run. I also pay extra taxes to live in this area by the lake. I don't do this often...and like I said I make sure no other people or dogs are around...and often early in the morning. They are running in an area where dogs are allowed on leash (the grass..not the sand) and they stay close and have good recall. 

For the situation he was being a drama king.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Suddenly, I gotta say, in your case...hmmmmmm??? LOL 

I have had a very police oriented life, and I was a police dispatcher for some time. I don't once recall someone being pulled over for slightly crossing the limit line. But I worked for a very busy city and the officers were spread thin. You must live in a very quiet place where the officers literally don't have anything better to do. Which is a good thing! If not that, then there must have been some reason....a new police officer in training, looking for a car that matched the description of yours and needed an excuse to pull it over....who knows?! 

I was pulled over once, it was for expired registration. The new registration and sticker were in the glove box and my husband had forgotten to put on the sticker! lol


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree withN2 Mischief. If you break the law, suck it up.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like your town needs more crime so the cops have something to do. Or you could try this.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

"You must live in a very quiet place where the officers literally don't have anything better to do."

No..but it is a holiday weekend and the police are a little more diligent this week. The beach is a very popular 4th place to be. I should of thought of that. I DO know my dogs should be leashed and didn't have a problem "sucking it up" with getting scolded or even a ticket..just the flashing lights and siren part. I was embarrassed and I think he was being overly dramatic and deliberately intimidating.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry Feelingdoc. I could have coached that a little more gently. I have a son and son in law who are cops and react rather quickly when I think "cop bashing". I stand by my. sentiment and feel too maybe you had a "new grad" or that someone complained....


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually I live in Miami, where it is one of the busiest Cities around. Some motorcycle cops just sit on corners just waiting to catch some one, that's ok that's their job. On the other side, there is a lot of crime these days, people speeding, and just not following road rules. In my case I thought it was ridiculous I was stopped, I think they should be paying attention to more important issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't think I was cop bashing. I admitted I was breaking the law and in the wrong. I was polite and quickly hook my dogs to the leash. BTW It was an older police office and I stand by my point that he was being overly dramatic.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Feelingdoc said:


> For the situation he was being a drama king.


Naw... he was bein' a Drama Queen. :cheers2:

Too bad abt the non dog friendly part. With all dogs? A certain breed? Specially a history with a certain breed. We coached a dog with a hate on for GSDs... but didn't know that at first, 'coz it extended to all pointy-eared dogs.

There's generally always a reason. 

Or maybe it's just this ol' Psych major bein' fascinated by 'odd' dog behaviour, eh? lol


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

It is my male, he won't let any other dog near "his girl." I've tried taking them alone and they don't like to be without each other..so they just circle and sit down by the car...both do that. Weird.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

For one thing I can say, it's a good thing we do have Police!! It's a pretty tough job and a crazy world we live in these days!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like my way of "abiding" the law. Technically they do have a leash on, the other end just doesn't happen to be in my hand . 

And I'm sorry but I just do not trust cops. I have seen and dealt with to many crooked cops. The doughnut thing does sound like a good idea though PoodleRick . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I've known enough cops to know some are good, some are bad, and some are somewhere in-between. Just like all the lawyers, accountants, mechanics, photographers, i.t. people, breeders, dog owners and on and on. People are people no matter where you go.

Rick


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I wrote a long reply and erased it. Just want to say I know MANY cops, and not one is crooked. I am not saying there are not crooked cops out there, obviously there are. But the of the ones I know, are all honest, wonderful people who I am proud to know.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i guess my bottom line is, when there's a problem (fighting, accident, property damage and worse), do you call the police or not? i call the police. in the u.s., i think most of us still believe they will help us if they can. and most of them do. 

doesn't mean feeling doc isn't right to some extent about attitude. humans in authority can get to be overbearing; don't ever tangle with one on a bad day. on the other hand, if you've ever been "in authority," you have probably heard every excuse and outright lie in the book. striking the right balance with each individual who wants or needs something is actually an extraordinary skill - one that we demand every day of "ordinary" people whose services we need and on whom we rely.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks N2Mischief. Sometimes it's not worth arguing.


----------

